# Orchid Mantis Drumming



## pohchunyee (Aug 29, 2009)

This male Orchid Mantis probably love Rock Band...LOL...maybe a hardcore drummer!!

Male Orchid Mantis Drumming


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

Never seen it in person yet... but have seen video before. Looking forward to someday when I see it in person.


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 29, 2009)

What's so strange about it? A lot of randy males drum as well, and I don't mean just them Hymenopus males


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 29, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> What's so strange about it? A lot of randy males drum as well, and I don't mean just them Hymenopus males


I used to be married to one.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 29, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> What's so strange about it? A lot of randy males drum as well, and I don't mean just them Hymenopus males


Never seen one with my own eyes....all my other male specie just hope on and do his thing and if he is lucky, he will still have his head


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 29, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I used to be married to one.


I don't think you really got the hang of my reply


----------



## f.wattiez (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello,

With each coupling I noted this practice of the male!

I leave the male a few days with the female and I often hear the male typed on the back of the female!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep. Seen it in person several times.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Had my first pairing of these yesterday, probably my easiest so far, male just hopped on did the drumming you mentioned and within an hour he had connected  







other species i have paired have done the drumming but not for so long or as often, he can hold a beat and hes pretty loud for a little guy. Great vid too thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bassist (Aug 29, 2009)

The actual mating isn't the problem the laying is.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Aug 29, 2009)

bassist said:


> The actual mating isn't the problem the laying is.


Is the glass half full or half empty?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 29, 2009)

Bootay slap


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2009)

bad Emile! I just put males in with the L girls tonight, and can hardly hear the maggots dying from all the tapping going on! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 30, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> bad Emile! I just put males in with the L girls tonight, and can hardly hear the maggots dying from all the tapping going on! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its your males that are doing that slapping that i hear every day i am in my room


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 30, 2009)

Emile said:


> Its your males that are doing that slapping that i hear every day i am in my room


Hmmm.... is he saying she taught them everything they know?  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 30, 2009)

Probably!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Sep 8, 2009)

Checked on the female this morning and shes in the process of laying an ooth  will take a pic latter


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... is he saying she taught them everything they know?  :lol:





hibiscusmile said:


> Probably!


Exactly!


----------



## Cosmic (Sep 8, 2009)

mantisfart2 said:


> Checked on the female this morning and shes in the process of laying an ooth  will take a pic latter


Well done Kev  , it's easy when you know how


----------

